# Cheeseburgers



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Let me just start off by saying that I love cheeseburgers. Cheeseburgers are one of my all time favorite comfort foods. In my not so humble opinion, a great cheeseburger is born with 3 basic components (the condiments like pickles, onions, etc. are all a matter of personal taste) 1. Ground beef 2. Cheese (lottsa cheese). 3. Method of cooking.

I even consider myself to be somewhat of a cheeseburger expert. Now admittedly, I may not be a cheeseburger expert to you, & my considerably self-agrandized opinion of what a great cheeseburger consists of may not amount to a pimple on a cheeseburgers azz in your world, but hear me out & then post your opinion if you must. But remember, your opinion of what a great cheeseburger is, is probably worth, in the final analysis, about as much as mine.

In my hugely over-inflated opinion there are two methods of cooking a great cheeseburger. They are as follows:

1. The Classic Greasy (Greazy if yer from Mizzoura like me) Spoon Cheeseburger.
The classic cheeseburger from my childhood probably started out with basic 73% ground beef cooked on a hot flat top griddle right next to the bun which is allowed to fry right there in all that glorious beef fat along with the, homemade of course, patty. This creates a carmelized ring of grease around the edge of the bun & beautifully shiny patina of grease on top of the bun & on the thick slice of American cheese also. You have what I fervently believe is the perfect cheeseburger. BTW, a double cheeseburger is also double the cheese!

2. The Classic Charbroiled Cheeseburger.
The charbroiled cheeseburger is a fine example of Americana & also deserves a place in the cheeseburger hall of fame (in my expert opinion). It, by necessity, would start with an 80% lean ground beef & is grilled to juicy perfection on any number of charbroilers, or flame grills by burger artisans of incomparable skill. In a perfect world, the bun would be toasted, dry if you please (no chemical butter for me), on the grill alongside it's sizzling future occupant. Don't forget the cheese...& lots of it!

You might logically ask why I felt compelled to make this unsolicited & terribly long winded post about what I consider to be the perfect cheeseburger.

Glad you asked. 

It seems in our day of fast food, & people who cook cheeseburgers that wouldn't know a good one if it came right up & bit them on the buns, that cooking a good cheeseburger is fast becoming a lost art. I'm talking about that cheeseburger, you know the one, where when you are served by your sullen faced teenaged server, looks like they were trying to mail it to you because the cheese is about the size of a postage stamp. The bun is soaked with chemical butter & the patty is cooked to a dry, sad, carbonized image of the beauty it could have, if only prepared by loving hands, had.

I feel much better & I would like to thank you for allowing me to spew out my feelings in this terribly bitter, & sad, post...now, if I could only find that stool softener....

:z


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

lol. You raised some good points... do you ever attempt a homemade cheeseburger? I suppose it would be best done in a skillet or griddle? Grilled burgers are good but I think they lack the greasyness you describe.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Alan, get your greazy ass to Buffalo and I can guarantee you'll have the world's best burger. Plus, the local cigar shop is 2 blocks away.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

enjoyed reading your post. A lost art indeed.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Out of the blue, but awesome, I liked it, and the greasy cheese burger is what Im use to having.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

In high school we used to head downtown to the local bar and get a double or triple grease burger! Those things would slide right down to your stomach. Never had found one like it again.


----------



## GrantAJohnson (Dec 29, 2008)

Loved the rant but felt lost without the bacon


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I realize that this is not an "official" cheeseburger thread & carries no real authority in the cheeseburger world, but since I have proclaimed myself to be a cheeseburger "expert" I will attempt to answer all your posts, as magnanimously as possible.

{{{Mr. Cognac}}} I have never attempted The Classic Greasy Spoon Cheeseburger at home because I believe it would be difficult to duplicate the dynamics involved. A greasy spoon restaurant typically has a large flat top griddle & would have probably been cooking any number of animal fat based delights on it over a period of several hours...you just can't get that at home. The grilled cheeseburger is an entirely different story, but oddly enough, when I cook burgers at home, I generally dispense with the cheese & adopt a much more "purist" philosophy toward the burger.

{{{Adam}}} I would love to. Please head to the post office immediately with a signed blank check (I will PM my address to you forthwith). Be prepared to underwrite the costs of meals, other misc. expenses, & the gas & oil on my 1969 GMC pickup with the camper top (she gets about 7 miles per gallon with the drag on the camper top). Be prepared for an extended stay....I trust you have electric hookups available for the camper. My two dogs are small & shan't be much trouble & I will be certain that the wife stocks up on her bi-polar meds.

{{{Mr motownflip who oddly lives in North Carolina}}} Thank you sir. You are obviously a gentleman of great character & discernment.

{{{Mr piperman}}} You are also apparently another person of dazzling intellect, & a very lucky fellow indeed.

{{{Mr. jledou}}} You sir, have experienced the cheeseburger nirvana whereof I speak & I feel your pain & loss.

{{{Mr. Johnson}}} I also partake in a bacon cheeseburger from time to time, & admit I like them when in the mood for bacon. I recently ordered a double bacon cheeseburger at a restaurant that is proficient in The Classic Charbroiled Cheeseburger. When I was served, the bacon was missing & they informed me that they had just ran out of bacon (lacking a flat top griddle, they had just ran out of oven cooked bacon & lacked the ambition, or reactability, to come up with a "plan B" for preparing my bacon...can anyone say microwave?). I ate the burger without complaint, but my disappointment was immeasurable.


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

A few places in Connecticut has the art of the steamed cheeseburger mastered. 

If you are ever passing through, you should give them a shot.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

{{{Mr. tenbaseg}}} I am intrigued. Please explain.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

kansashat said:


> I realize that this is not an "official" cheeseburger thread & carries no real authority in the cheeseburger world, but since I have proclaimed myself to be a cheeseburger "expert" I will attempt to answer all your posts, as magnanimously as possible.
> 
> {{{Mr. Cognac}}} I have never attempted The Classic Greasy Spoon Cheeseburger at home because I believe it would be difficult to duplicate the dynamics involved. A greasy spoon restaurant typically has a large flat top griddle & would have probably been cooking any number of animal fat based delights on it over a period of several hours...you just can't get that at home. The grilled cheeseburger is an entirely different story, but oddly enough, when I cook burgers at home, I generally dispense with the cheese & adopt a much more "purist" philosophy toward the burger.
> 
> ...


You can't order a bacon cheeseburger in the classic sense,,it wasn't invented yet but for the same of argument, added bacon is good as long as it isn't crips,,,it must be half way cooked so that it languishes on the meat and tenderly wraps itself over the burger.

What a great thread here,,,takes me back to the days when you could have a great cheeseburger, fries and a shake for $1,,,,,The Snak Shack is where I got mine back in 1960. You could actuall get 5 burgers for $1, 5 fries for a $1 and 5 real thick shakes any flavor for $1. So, our family used to get this on Sundays for $3 for everything.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

tenbaseg said:


> A few places in Connecticut has the art of the steamed cheeseburger mastered.
> 
> If you are ever passing through, you should give them a shot.





kansashat said:


> {{{Mr. tenbaseg}}} I am intrigued. Please explain.


Ahh, I saw something about steamed cheeseburgers on either Food Network or on the Travel Channel.

I had never heard of steaming a cheeseburger before seeing that show. They are almost like sliders, they steam the meat in a "steam box" in small little trays. It kind of grossed me out at first, but the burgers looked incredibly juicy when they were done.

I think this was the place - it is in CT.

http://www.steamedcheeseburger.com/Main/photo.htm


----------



## HawkEye19 (May 27, 2008)

A nice change up from the normal cheeseburger that is very popular around here (here being Minneapolis/St. Paul) is the "Juicy Lucy". Cheeseburger with the cheese packed inside the patty. Very, very tasty. Just have to be careful about that first bite....


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

kansashat said:


> {{{Adam}}} I would love to. Please head to the post office immediately with a signed blank check (I will PM my address to you forthwith). Be prepared to underwrite the costs of meals, other misc. expenses, & the gas & oil on my 1969 GMC pickup with the camper top (she gets about 7 miles per gallon with the drag on the camper top). Be prepared for an extended stay....I trust you have electric hookups available for the camper. My two dogs are small & shan't be much trouble & I will be certain that the wife stocks up on her bi-polar meds.


There ya go, one blank check for ya.

This is all I can think of after reading your description of your visit.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> There ya go, one blank check for ya.
> 
> This is all I can think of after reading your description of your visit.


I'll bring the Meister Brau...


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Excellent thread and damned entertaining....

Like Aaron, mrsreindeer and I were also watching, I think, the very same episode. Didn't they include a greazy spoon joint that insures their cooking oil in which they actually 'fry' their burgers in a vat of oil? Crazy. They haven't changed the oil since the early 20th century or something.

YUMMY!

I'd like to add a #4 & #4a in your list of key components. I think the *quality of beef* is also very very important as is the *type of grind* of beef.

One of the most special places on the planet to have a burger, and one of the best, I'd say is in Big Sur, California at a place I've visited for the past quarter century or so....Nepenthe. This place is magical and not to be missed, overlooking the great Pacific Ocean from about 500 feet up from sea level. Of course, the atmosphere lends greatly to the experience, but the burger still, after all these years, is wonderful.

*This is what they say about the beef:*

*Ambrosia Burger : http://www.nepenthebigsur.com/*

"Selection of the finest, coarse ground, low fat beef is extremely important. Ours is ground fresh each morning before we receive it. Many butchers have tried to recreate "Nepenthe Grind," but we only get ours through Carmel Meats and Specialty Foods in Marina, CA. There is none better. 
Form the meat into a six-ounce ball, and roll in your hand to form together. Lay the ball on a clean flat surface and press flat. The edges of the patty should be cracked and broken, not perfectly smooth. This really enhances flavor.
The Patty must be cooked on a hot open brazier, either over medium hot coals or open gas flame. Turn the burger only once, immediately when you see blood rise to the top. When you see clear juice rise on the cooked side, you've got a perfect medium rare.
Wait as long as possible to add cheese, as this slows down cooking time."

This burger is wonderful; the meat is juicy and loosely packed and they put an 'Ambrosia Sauce' on there (think 1,000 Island sorta). They serve it on a semi-hard french roll, just burger, cheese and sauce. Sitting out on the back deck, looking out to China, there's nothing like it.

So I'd say that's my favorite burger around. When I was a kid, it went for a steep $5...now, it's $13.50 but if you think that's a lot for a measly burger, even if it is the best, you have to factor in the entire experience, where you are, the view, the friendly people you get to talk to, everything.

As for fast food burgers....In 'n Out, hands down, THE BEST.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Being a native Californian, I have access to the greatest cheeseburger of all time--In-N-Out's Double Double. I'm of the opinion that there is not a better burger to be found anywhere. It is grilled, but is not overly greasy like it's diner counterparts. I'd say it lies somewhere bewteen the flame broiled and the greasy spoon burger, but man, what a fantastic meal.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

d_day said:


> Being a native Californian, I have access to the greatest cheeseburger of all time--In-N-Out's Double Double. I'm of the opinion that there is not a better burger to be found anywhere. It is grilled, but is not overly greasy like it's diner counterparts. I'd say it lies somewhere bewteen the flame broiled and the greasy spoon burger, but man, what a fantastic meal.


I don't have any In-N-Out's near me in Connecticut. But I do have a Five Guys that make a pretty mean greasy burger.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

HAZMAN said:


> I don't have any In-N-Out's near me in Connecticut. But I do have a Five Guys that make a pretty mean greasy burger.


I'd like to see that.....5 guys hunched over a hot grill, makin' one lousy, er, GREAT burger! 

You know....I had a burger at Islands about a year ago, not sure if they still have it on the menu and it was new then...it was a Black Peppercorn burger and the patty was crusted with the stuff...it was spicy and so much better than I had imagined it would be and I wouldn't have ordered it if it had it not been recommended by the waiter. That was a pretty darn good burger too.

Marie Callender's, if you can believe, makes a tasty burger too!


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

For me it doesn't get much better than the frozen burgers they sell in boxes. Fry em in their own grease in a skillet put a nice slice of american on top (from the deli, mind you, and never kraft singles) and add some ketchup and mayo on a nice toasted bun. There's no better lunch.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

kansashat,
you said you were from Missouri. In that case you need to go to Columbia. There is a wonderful place downtown called Booches. They serve these great greasy burgers right on wax paper inside an old pool hall type place. No frills, just delicious burgers!
Here is the wiki page. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booches


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

There is a small chain in our area that makes a damn good burger. It's Lee's Hamburgers and they actually grind their beef continuously throughout the day - like they grind a new batch every hour. The burgers are cooked on a flat iron griddle with the buns toasted alongside of them. I like mine with the grilled onions that they do to order next to the burgers.


----------



## GrantAJohnson (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to admit my love for burgers particularly cheeseburgers goes beyond the normal level of fondness into something mildly perverse however I rarely order a cheeseburer puro finding the cheeseburger provides the perfect canvas for topping. 
The infinite possibilites have always intrigued me with the most outrageous cheeseburger I've ever concocted being a bacon cheeseburger with applewood smoked slab bacon with provolone topped with a parmesan encrusted crab and crawfisk cake and further topped with munster cheese and a fresh garden tomato basil and a homeade rosted garlic mayo on a toasted onion roll 
The weirdeat topping I've ever had on a cheeseburger was pickld beet root and grilled pineapple on a burger while I was in austrailia. 

I have noticed that the three components listed to the perfect cheeseburger are the cook type meat and cheese, and I just may not be a purest because I vind the best cheeseburger go beyond such simplicity and ventur into the artistic by building a cheeseburger from the bun to the plate with great care in planning each component for the optimum taste experience.


----------



## MyMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Agreed as to the lost art of Cheeseburgers. Probably my favorite food of all time is a good greasy one. I prefer to cook on the grill. I have my recipe down for the Garlic Infused Burger. Mmmmm good.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Hamburger Heaven used to be in Md right past DC. Excellent burgers!

Red Robin also has good burgers. And Rally's if you need 'em PDQ.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Living in Louisiana I really do miss a good In-n-Out Double Double with everything. That big slice of onion is what takes it beyond fantastic.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

tenbaseg said:


> A few places in Connecticut has the art of the steamed cheeseburger mastered.
> 
> If you are ever passing through, you should give them a shot.


Living in MA, I constantly bump into people who grew up in our little neighbor to the south, CT. Three things I always hear about from those people . . .

1. Steamed burgers (can't remember the names of the restaurants)
2. How great the pizza is (I think in New Haven in particular)
3. Louis' Lunch

For those of you not familiar with Louis' (I only have second hand knowledge) they claim to have invented the hamburger. Here's their web page http://www.louislunch.com/. They do the burger a little differently as they serve it on toasted bread with lettuce and tomato. They do not allow ketchup or mustard in the restaurant and if you ask they're not too kind about it.

I really feel like the hamburger has recently undergone a re-birth. I can name at least half a dozen hamburger restaurants which have opened up within a few miles of my house in the last year or so.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

There is a place between Greenville SC and Charlotte NC in a little town called Gaffney. It is on I-85 and the name is Norma's Truck Stop. If you are ever in that area you must stop and order the "Broad River Special".

This burger is a monster. It has 1/2 pound of hamburger (think greasy), a slab of fried bologna about 3/8 of an inch thick, chili, mustard, mayo, ketchup, lettuce, tomato, onion, 2 slices of cheese and a side of hot fries.

Just don't get intoxicated and order 2. :r


----------



## HawkEye19 (May 27, 2008)

madurolover said:


> There is a place between Greenville SC and Charlotte NC in a little town called Gaffney. It is on I-85 and the name is Norma's Truck Stop. If you are ever in that area you must stop and order the "Broad River Special".
> 
> This burger is a monster. It has 1/2 pound of hamburger (think greasy), a slab of fried bologna about 3/8 of an inch thick, chili, mustard, mayo, ketchup, lettuce, tomato, onion, 2 slices of cheese and a side of hot fries.
> 
> Just don't get intoxicated and order 2. :r


I gained a pound just reading about it.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

scoot said:


> For me it doesn't get much better than the frozen burgers they sell in boxes. Fry em in their own grease in a skillet put a nice slice of american on top (from the deli, mind you, and never kraft singles) and add some ketchup and mayo on a nice toasted bun. There's no better lunch.


Some of those are ok, but, even if it's pure ground beef, the pressing & freezing process seems to alter the "bite" of the patty into something that is not up to the standards of a fresh made patty (YMMV of course). Some of the frozen kind will also contain soy protein & beef broth. Many of the kind you find in a grocer's frozen meat section are also made with "beef patty mix," which is ground beef trim, with organ meats thrown in, like the heart, kidneys, etc. I'm told that some folks develop a taste for pancreas, but I've never really cared for the flavor of patty mix.  The best bet is to read the ingredients label on any & all meats that you buy.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> kansashat,
> you said you were from Missouri. In that case you need to go to Columbia. There is a wonderful place downtown called Booches. They serve these great greasy burgers right on wax paper inside an old pool hall type place. No frills, just delicious burgers!
> Here is the wiki page.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booches


Thanks very much for the lead. I get up to Scotland county about once or twice a year,& Springfield on Thanksgiving, but live in Kansas now. If I find myself in Columbia, I will certainly look for Booches (perhaps in my impending trip to Buffalo, NY, I will route through Columbia).


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

d_day said:


> Being a native Californian, I have access to the greatest cheeseburger of all time--In-N-Out's Double Double. I'm of the opinion that there is not a better burger to be found anywhere. It is grilled, but is not overly greasy like it's diner counterparts. I'd say it lies somewhere bewteen the flame broiled and the greasy spoon burger, but man, what a fantastic meal.


In N Out totally rules the fast food burger world.
Amazing stuff.
My favorite is the Double Double, Animal Style.
Once in a while, I talk myself into a 3 by.
I absolutely love trips to Arizona, Nevada and California just for In N Out.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Excellent thread and damned entertaining....
> 
> Like Aaron, mrsreindeer and I were also watching, I think, the very same episode. Didn't they include a greazy spoon joint that insures their cooking oil in which they actually 'fry' their burgers in a vat of oil? Crazy. They haven't changed the oil since the early 20th century or something.
> 
> ...


Thx for the tip, David. I use to run up and down between Pismo Beach and LA and would see this place but thought, nahhhh. Next time I will stop by.


d_day said:


> Being a native Californian, I have access to the greatest cheeseburger of all time--In-N-Out's Double Double. I'm of the opinion that there is not a better burger to be found anywhere. It is grilled, but is not overly greasy like it's diner counterparts. I'd say it lies somewhere bewteen the flame broiled and the greasy spoon burger, but man, what a fantastic meal.


Gotta agree here,,,when it comes to IN & OUT burgers it's pretty hard to beat just from a place of convenience as they are all over the place in S. Ca and San Diego. yummy for my tummy!



kansashat said:


> Thanks very much for the lead. I get up to Scotland county about once or twice a year,& Springfield on Thanksgiving, but live in Kansas now. If I find myself in Columbia, I will certainly look for Booches (perhaps in my impending trip to Buffalo, NY, I will route through Columbia).


I have been to Booches and can vouch for those yummy cheeseburgers. I use to travel I 70 back and forth from KC to St. Louis quite a bit,,,good college town and I think it's a law that you have to have a good burger joint in college towns.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

tenbaseg said:


> A few places in Connecticut has the art of the steamed cheeseburger mastered.
> 
> If you are ever passing through, you should give them a shot.


Here is the place of which you speak. Have been going there for years. Different taste profile than a normal cheeseburger but still very good in a class all its' own.

http://www.steamedcheeseburger.com/stories/yankee.htm


----------



## mrmoose411 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would like to add that, along with beef quality and grind, the ratio of the patty size to bun size is extremely important. Ideally, the patty's edge will correspond to within a millimeter of the edge of the bun. This makes for an optimum condiment platform, and ease of eating.:2


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Here, here. A couple articles you might like to read, my friend.

Lewis Grizzard go to "columns" then "Browse the Archives..." and click on "A Burger By Any Other Name" and "Cheeseburger - Hold The Mushrooms"


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

kansashat said:


> {{{Mr. tenbaseg}}} I am intrigued. Please explain.


This is one of the most famous.

Clicky


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

tenbaseg said:


> This is one of the most famous.
> 
> Clicky


Wow! Those steam burgers look VILE.

I was watching this new show on the Travel Channel the other day called Man vs. Food (highly recommend it BTW) and learned of this burger . . .

A CHEESEBURGER WHICH IS SERVED IN BETWEEN TWO GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICHES INSTEAD OF BUNS.

Crazy right? He got it at some restaurant in Atlanta called The Vortex. I searched the restaurant's site for it but saw no meniton of this burger.

Speaking of Man v. Food. The next episode takes place in BOSTON. Where the host will be visiting Eagle's Deli (love this place!). Eagle's was voted the 2nd best place in the WORLD to pig out by the Travel Channel a few years ago. The host of MvF will be attempting to eat the Eagle's Challenge Burger (check it out on the menu link here http://www.eaglesdeli.com/).

When I was a more frequent customer of Eagle's in my immediate post college days, the Godzilla burger was the biggest they had on the menu. Last time I was in there a couple years ago me and my friend were still in a picture hanging on the wall for having eaten it. That was probably almost 10 years ago at this point.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

tenbaseg said:


> This is one of the most famous.
> 
> Clicky


Yeah, I saw these guys profiled on a food show somewhere on TV the other day. I would almost bet he is using a white american loaf as his cheese, which would be the same cheese that a lot of Mexican restaurants use as a base for the white cheese dip that you see sometimes.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Definitely need to figure out a way to get this going:

http://www.babysbadassburgers.com/ - Only in Los Angeles right now, sorry fellas! Do I hear L.A. herf....??



thrillist.com said:


> BBB is a new, bright pink food truck dedicated solely to the mission of delivering "amazing burgers served by hot chicks". As far as the girls, the multi-ethnic actress/student/etc crew ranges from blondes to brunettes to redheads, all dressed semi-provocatively - CLICK ME TO SEE DEFINITION OF SEMI-PROVOCATIVE DRESS
> 
> All sandwiches are served as side-by-side sliders on Hawaiian sweetbread buns; high qual Angus beef burger options include the "Original Beauty" (Swiss/grilled onions/sauteed mushrooms/special sauce), the "Mamacita" (pepperjack/guac/tomato/grilled onions) and the aged beef/St Andre cheese/black truffle "Cougar", which you only order late night because, like, your friends totally dared you.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the thread on Cheeseburgers because, I, like you, am also a cheeseburger aficionado. What you described is definitely what a perfect cheeseburger is! And you are also right that the making of a cheeseburger is becoming a lost art, which is terrible since a good burger is getting harder and harder to find these days.

Luckily, there are a few places around here in Westminster and in Denver that are keeping the Art of burgers alive! To name a few, The Cherry Cricket, Culver's, and my new personal favorite, Smashburger are some of the best places to grab an excellent burger(especially The Cherry Cricket).


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Where are the pictures of the cheeseburgers???


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with some earlier posts. In n Out Burger rules. Always look forward to trips out west


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Aug 7, 2009)

madurolover said:


> There is a place between Greenville SC and Charlotte NC in a little town called Gaffney. It is on I-85 and the name is Norma's Truck Stop. If you are ever in that area you must stop and order the "Broad River Special".
> 
> This burger is a monster. It has 1/2 pound of hamburger (think greasy), a slab of fried bologna about 3/8 of an inch thick, chili, mustard, mayo, ketchup, lettuce, tomato, onion, 2 slices of cheese and a side of hot fries.
> 
> Just don't get intoxicated and order 2. :r


I sir have eaten this burger... and it was amazing... that is all


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I Love Cheeseburgers so much I started a group on face book called (I Love Cheeseburgers!!!)
HAHA Just good fun!
I Love Cheeseburgers!!! | Facebook


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Blueface said:


> In N Out totally rules the fast food burger world.
> Amazing stuff.
> My favorite is the Double Double, Animal Style.
> Once in a while, I talk myself into a 3 by.
> I absolutely love trips to Arizona, Nevada and California just for In N Out.


Agree!! Been eating those since I was old enouogh to drive to California. In N Out was a mandatory stop every time I was in So Cal. Now we have them here in Nevada. Best fast food burger!

I have discovered one thing, whether grilled or fried, they have to have some fat in them. Gotta have double digit fat content. Especially on the grill or they get to dry.

We used to have place in Carson City that served OK burgers, but they had a specialty called the fried cheeseburger. Standard cheese burger but they used 5 slices of good American cheese, one under the bun and the other four arranges in a cross shape that they would let cook on the griddle. Fried cheese is some good stuff!!


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh god... In and Out! The only thing I really miss from the West Coast...


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I love me a burger with lots and lots of bleu cheese! I could eat one or two of those every day.

In fact (don't tell my wife) on the way home from work yesterday I stopped at Red Robin and had a bleu cheese burger!! Then came home and had dinner with the family.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

gawd u guyz make me so hungry! Fastfood wise, I think Wendy's has my market share with their Triple Cheeseburger and their Double-Stack. When I make a burger, you'd better watch out. I do the greasy-spoon thing that the OP talked about, just in a cast-iron skillet. In a separate pan, I sautee some onions in brown butter and brown sugar with some black pepper. The bun gets to soak up all the greasy goodness and is toasted in the cast-iron skillet while the patty rests. Then I put the bottom bun under the patty on a plate, and put the onions in the skillet, and while they're searing hot and caramelized, I drop a handful of shredded cheddar cheese on it. plop that on the patty, and cover with the top bun. UNNNH! YEYAH! Also if i have bacon, the bun gets the bacon-grease, instead of the burger grease =D


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll probably be alone in this but I have always had very little interest or enjoyment in fast food, especially greasy forms, and condiments and I rarely get along... I'm more a 5 star restaurant and healthy food type person.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Delsana said:


> I'll probably be alone in this but I have always had very little interest or enjoyment in fast food, especially greasy forms, and condiments and I rarely get along... I'm more a 5 star restaurant and healthy food type person.


Yes you are, and you probally will out live us all.:beerchug::beerchug:
PS: I work in the food industry and if you new some of the things that go on in those so called five star restaurants, you might not eat out anymore. Those fast food joints are 100 times more sanitary.They have very high standards. The food may not be healthy, but your chances of not getting food poisoning are much better. Just a little healthy living tip.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

You're right, but I take some precautions and do research first, I appreciate the advice but I already heed it. Still, it is incredibly rare for me to ever be in a fast food place, and if I do go, I use the drive through and only if I just don't have the time or something's come up and there's no time to make something "eloquent".


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tmanqz said:


> Yes you are, and you probally will out live us all.:beerchug::beerchug:
> PS: I work in the food industry and if you new some of the things that go on in those so called five star restaurants, you might not eat out anymore. Those fast food joints are 100 times more sanitary.They have very high standards. The food may not be healthy, but your chances of not getting food poisoning are much better. Just a little healthy living tip.


AND some of those 5-star meals have more calories than one should probably intake in 1 week... But I definitely hear ya there! There's a lot to be said about dressing up and having a night on the town.


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

d_day said:


> Being a native Californian, I have access to the greatest cheeseburger of all time--In-N-Out's Double Double. I'm of the opinion that there is not a better burger to be found anywhere. It is grilled, but is not overly greasy like it's diner counterparts. I'd say it lies somewhere bewteen the flame broiled and the greasy spoon burger, but man, what a fantastic meal.


Sorry dude, but In n Out is the best FAST FOOD burger (by far I might add). But the best period? That's laughable.

It's a great burger but nowhere near the best. You need to try more or just come to the midwest for a real burger


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I LOVE me some Checker's/Rally's! (on the topic of fast food!) Or Wendy's Triple Cheeseburger =D hehehe. Last year I went on a cheeseburger diet for 2 weeks to see what would happen... It was actually probably the best 2 weeks of my life! lolol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I LOVE me some Checker's/Rally's! (on the topic of fast food!) Or Wendy's Triple Cheeseburger =D hehehe. Last year I went on a cheeseburger diet for 2 weeks to see what would happen... It was actually probably the best 2 weeks of my life! lolol


The Double Stack from Wendy's is 99 cents of pure heaven.:tongue1:

And like a couple of guys have said, Five Guys is really good.......When you want to literally spend $10 on a combo.:lol:


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

I just had a cheeeeeezeburger for lunch today at the club.... mmmm it was tasty, other than the fact it was overcooked.


----------



## DRSTHEMAN (Aug 22, 2009)

LIVING IN SO CAL THERE IS A IN N OUT ABOUT EVERY 3 OR 4 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION....HEARD THEY MAY BE BOUGHT OUT BY THE CHINESE THOUGH? AND VALIDITY:rockon:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> The Double Stack from Wendy's is 99 cents of pure heaven.:tongue1:
> 
> And like a couple of guys have said, Five Guys is really good.......When you want to literally spend $10 on a combo.:lol:


Yah, but they give you a whole truckload of fries! at least they do here... They just shovel them in the bag! lol!

And def 99 cent DblStax FTW!!! Must be that horse meat, but it really is one of my fav burgers!


----------

